# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Um sonho

## Cesar Pinto

uma breve explicaçao e depois algumas fotos.
depois de uns problemas pessoais,aos quais tive que me desfazer do meu aqua :yb620:   e colucar todos os vivos num aqua bem pequeno as solucoes em casa começaram a surgir :SbSourire:   , para ter um novo aqua tinha que ficar esteticamante enquadrado na sala,nao sujar e nao ocupar muito espaço, :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   e como é claro um amante de aquariofilia salgada arranja sempre uma soluçao :SbSourire2:  ai foi só por maos á obra é claro que tive ajuda do meu irmao.
agora umas fotos do que já esta feito.
aqua 150*40*40
sump 75*35*35
retorno 3000lh
circulaçao 2* 2400lh
eluminaçao ????fotos aquqrio 001.jpg

fotos aquqrio 002.jpg

fotos aquqrio 003.jpg

fotos aquqrio 004.jpg

fotos aquqrio 005.jpg

fotos aquqrio 006.jpg

fotos aquqrio 007.jpg

fotos aquqrio 008.jpg

fotos aquqrio 009.jpg

fotos aquqrio 010.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

fotos aquqrio 011.jpg

fotos aquqrio 012.jpg

fotos aquqrio 013.jpg

fotos aquqrio 014.jpg

fotos aquqrio 015.jpg

fotos aquqrio 016.jpg

fotos aquqrio 017.jpg

fotos aquqrio 018.jpg

fotos aquqrio 019.jpg

fotos aquqrio 020.jpg
algumas das fotos , e ainda por cima consegui fazer um fish room,
sao aceites criticas e como é claro elugios.

----------


## Ingo Barao

manos pinto em accao... :Coradoeolhos:  


ola cesar
ainda bem, que esta tudo bem :SbOk3:  
o aqua vai ficar muito fixe nessa passagem.
fico feliz por teres conseguido o que pretendias.
um abraco
ingo barao

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, César.

Parece-me um projecto com pernas para andar. A circulação é que me parece pouca.

Força com o projecto e boa sorte. :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi César...

..não me parece ver travamento transversal nesse móvel.. é impressão minha?

...é que se realmente não existe ... se algum dia, alguém mais "animado" (tipo depois do glorioso ser campeão) se encosta aí... corres o risco de ir buscar o aqua ao chão do Fish-room...

De resto... MUITOS parabéns por esse projecto e pelo espítito empreendedor que o pôs de pé!!!

Abraços

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ingo 
a ti pouco tenho a dizer :Olá:  apenas boa sorte para essa viagem e quando voltares podes contar comigo para um novo  aqua :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
oi josé
quanto a circulaçao logo se ve pois com o retorno vou fazer um tipo de close lup e se mesmo assim pouco quando poder aumento.
agora a minha peocupaçao é a eluminaçao pois ainda nao existe quase nada para fazer a calha.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ricardo
uma coisa eu te garanto se o teu glorioso for campiao quem fizer festa lá em casa voa pela janela do 1º andar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
sim nao tem travamentos laterais mas a estrutura esta presa a parede lateralmente,e podes ter a certeza que se o sporting for campiao aquilo nao cai  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,e já teve um teste dois dos meus cachorrinhos ( boxer e rotweller ) já deram umas marradas no movel enquanto brincavam e aquilo nem tremeu ( quem tremeu fui eu ) pois com o estrondo que foi andei a procura dos (colh....) pois eles desapareceram com o susto

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...sim nao tem travamentos laterais mas a estrutura esta presa a parede lateralmente...


Pensei nisso!!! Era o que iria sugerir caso não o tivesses já feito.... 
 :Pracima:  




> (...) se o teu glorioso for campiao (...)


SE !?!?!?!?!?!??!!?
PS: e não é meu... é pelo menos de mais 140 mil sócios....




> (...) podes ter a certeza que se o sporting for campiao aquilo nao cai


Sim.. se depender do Sporting ser campeão... bem podes dormir descansado.. talvez os teus netos... mas até lá ainda desmontas esse para fazer um maior... 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> (...)e já teve um teste dois dos meus cachorrinhos ( boxer e rotweller )


.. Deixa-me adivinhar ... o "Bueno" e o "Nani" ???
 :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown:  


Brincadeiras à parte.. *mais uma vez os meus parabéns*... foi uma ideia muito bem esgalhada essa de aproveitar esse espaço!!!! Também queria ter um fish-room...  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao 
boxer - snyper
rot  -   béqui
 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá César

Os meus parabéns, esta com muito bom aspecto.
Só uma pergunta, a prateleira por cima do aquário é para suportar a iluminação?
Caso seja devias colocar umas travessas em madeira por cima (de ponta a ponta) ou mudar todo esse contraplacado para MDF e mesmo assim colocar madeira para dar mais firmeza a essa prateleira.

O grande problema do contraplacado é que uma "gota" de água faz com que ele se desfaça, perto de um aquário é o que mais vai acontecer.

Vai colocando fotos da evolução.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá César
> 
> O grande problema do contraplacado é que uma "gota" de água faz com que ele se desfaça, perto de um aquário é o que mais vai acontecer.


Oi Pedro.
Se o César pintar o contraplacado com tinha plastica penso que nao havera qualquer problema ,mas tem que ser tudo muito bem pintado.

Um abraço Rogerio. :SbSourire:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi a parteleira talvez terei que reforcar ainda nao tinha pensado nesse promenor ,peso da calha de eluminaçao quanto ao mdf estive a ver preços e só em mdf ficava mais de 150 um pouco caro para esta altura, mas ando a estudar uma maneira de isolar aquilo ou com menbrana ou algum tipo de tinta plastica ainda nao sei, um caso a estudar.
ainda falta muito que fazer,mas o meu maior problema agora é a calha pois esse é um campo onde eu sou um pouco pior que um 0 a esquerda , tinha pensado em fazer de 4vezes 54w 10000 pois ja tenho uma de 4 vezes 24w actinicas mas tenho que estudar muitas calhas para ver se entendo alguma coisa daquilo :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi rogerio
estava mesmo agora a dizer isso quando tu respondeste :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Oi Pedro.
> Se o César pintar o contraplacado com tinha plastica penso que nao havera qualquer problema ,mas tem que ser tudo muito bem pintado.
> 
> Um abraço Rogerio.


Boas... 

César, primeiro quero dar-te os parabéns pelo arrojado projecto (tapar uma janela da sala, não é para todos  :yb668:  ). Em segundo dizer que tens aí espaço de manobra para dares asas à tua criatividade e quem sabe para concretizares como o título diz... Um sonho!

Em terceiro aconselhar-te a teres especial atenção com essa pintura, pois pela minha experiência (apesar um pouco diferente, ou seja com pladur) é que mais tarde ou mais cedo a água vai entrar! Por isso, reforça essa pintura...  :SbOk:  

Um abraço e força nisso!

----------


## jpdiniz@sapo.pt

Espectacular, já tens fotos do aquário montado?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ???? ( nao sei o teu nome )
ainda nao tenho fotos dele montado pois essas sao as fotos atuais,ainda está em faze de montagem só devo encher dde agua depois da pascoa ainda vai demorar um pouco

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Utiliza verniz maritimo, várias mãos, eu usei por 2 anos numa pala desse género e nunca entrou água na madeira.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só uma pergunta 
será que o aki tem desse verniz?

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Sim o Aki tem esse verniz, ainda na semana passada comprei lá para isolar as madeiras do "novo"(5 meses)  aquário.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Seja com verniz marítimo ou com tinta plástica, tem muito cuidado com essa placa (eu já mais usava uma placa dessas para fazer o móvel muito menos para segurar a calha que vai estar mesmo por cima do aquário, e se cai... podes ver o que aconteceu com o Juca quando a calha dele entrou no aquário), de qualquer das maneiras, nunca sem reforçar com madeira por cima dessa placa e segura a calha directo a madeira  :SbOk3:  

Mais uma vez parabéns, estou certo que vai ficar muito bom.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá César,


porque não colocas os apoios da calha agarrados à parede, através de uns ferros em "L" (lacados)...vê a figura

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi bruno
obrigado ,é uma boa ideia suspender a calha com umas puleias,ou entao nas laterais do aqua mas a primeira ipotese é sempre a mais viavel :SbOk:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O aquário vai ficar bem giro! Queria saber se o espaçamento dos "pilares"(e grossura) do móvel foram encontrados com alguma fórmula para conseguir aguentar os muitos quilos que vai ter de aguentar.

É que vou montar um 120x40x50 e queria saber o mínimo para mandar fazer o móvel.

um abraço

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas
Cesar,

Antes de encher o aquario,  repensa melhor no tamanho da sump,
pelo que vi pareçe paquena.
Olha que é sempre melhor, ter maior que mais pequena.
E depois de tudo montado o trabalho é maior.

Como estão os polipos.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi helder
nao fiz nenhuns calculos apenas comprei uns barrotes que tinha a certesa que iam aguentar sao de 50mm e fiz com 8 pés para dar ainda mais resistencia

----------


## Cesar Pinto

> Boas
> Cesar,
> 
> Antes de encher o aquario,  repensa melhor no tamanho da sump,
> pelo que vi pareçe paquena.
> Olha que é sempre melhor, ter maior que mais pequena.
> E depois de tudo montado o trabalho é maior.
> Como estão os polipos.


oi carlos nao dá para ser maior poi ja tem 75cm e preciso dos outros 75cm para por o deposito de agua de osmoze o reactor de kalk e por cima do deposito de agua quero por um refugio que será alimentado pela sump e tem que ficar mais alto que a sump para o retorno ser por gravidade.


estao lindos :SbSourire:   ve uma foto deles
DSC02718.JPG

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ao fim de uns dias de trabalho ja se nota algumas evoluçoes que se podem ver nas fotos .
DSC02792.JPG

DSC02804.JPG

DSC02805.JPG

DSC02807.JPG
a pequenina sereia a ver o nody

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Cesar,
Está a ficar com muito bom aspecto,espero que esse sonho fique mesmo como o sonhaste. :SbOk3:  

PS-Ó Cesar,a pequena sereia,parece estar é a sonhar com o Nody. :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ficou com óptimo aspecto :Pracima: 

Só uma pergunta: Os vidros laterias e traseiro foram pintados, certo? :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

LUIS 
pois mais pareca que sim, está a ver o nody para dentro :yb624:   :yb624:  

HUGO
nao os vidros nao estao pintados tem vinil colado

----------


## Welington

:SbOk:  esta de parabens esta ficando um trabalho muito bom

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

assim esta mais bonita a sala so tens um prob, deixas-te de ter luz natural.
na minha opiniao tira o vinil da parte de traz e aproveita a luz natural da janela para os corais

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi hugo
quanto a aproveitar a luz natural nao é preciso tirar o vinil pois o aqua esta a 1 metro da janela e ele esta aberto po cima portanto há sempre luz natural,nao queria tirar o vinil pois como a parte de traz vai ser a (casa das maquinas) e onde vou passar grande parte do tempo queria que fica-se tapado.
mas tambem quanto a luz nao vou ter problema pois arranjei uma calha de 7*39w t5 e como ja tinha 6*24wt5 vou ter muita eluminaçao 417w para serca de 300l brutos chega e sobra.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... pois o aqua esta a 1 metro da janela e ele esta aberto po cima portanto há sempre luz natural...


Boas... 

Cesar, tens noção de que no verão vais ter problemas de calor... :Admirado:   Vais meter algum chiller ou como vais fazer?? Espero que tenhas pensado nisto  :Admirado:  , pois é um problema...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu ja tinha pensado nisso portanto resolvi por 4 ventoinhas de pc duas no aqua uma na sump e uma no refugio ,espero que resolva o problema do calor mas logo se ve,o unico problema vai ser a evaporaçao que deve ser monstra

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> eu ja tinha pensado nisso portanto resolvi por 4 ventoinhas de pc duas no aqua uma na sump e uma no refugio ,espero que resolva o problema do calor mas logo se ve,o unico problema vai ser a evaporaçao que deve ser monstra


Em relação à evaporação... vais ter muita água de osmose que fazer!!! Seja como for, acho que ganhavas um pouco em termos de redução de húmidade se colocasses um ou dois extractores na janela... fica a sugestão.  :Wink:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

no meu antigo de 600l tinha serca de 5/6l dia de evaporaçao neste logo se ve
mas quanto a umidade como ele está perto da janela pensso que se a abrir resolvo o problema,mas logo se ve sao problemas que só mais tarde poderei ver e resolver

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...mas quanto a umidade como ele está perto da janela pensso que se a abrir resolvo o problema,mas logo se ve sao problemas que só mais tarde poderei ver e resolver


Sim, podes sempre abrir, no entanto pensei nos extractores, precisamente para evitar o abrir da janela! Apenas sugestão...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi pessoal
só mais umas fotos para mostrar os avanços do meu projecto
só com dye`sfotos aquqrio 021.jpg

fotos aquqrio 026.jpg

fotos aquqrio 027.jpg

fotos aquqrio 028.jpg

fotos aquqrio 029.jpg

fotos aquqrio 030.jpg

fotos aquqrio 031.jpg

fotos aquqrio 032.jpg

fotos aquqrio 033.jpg

fotos aquqrio 034.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

fotos aquqrio 035.jpg

fotos aquqrio 036.jpg

fotos aquqrio 037.jpg

fotos aquqrio 038.jpg

fotos aquqrio 039.jpg

fotos aquqrio 040.jpg

fotos aquqrio 041.jpg

fotos aquqrio 042.jpg

fotos aquqrio 043.jpg

fotos aquqrio 044.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

é so para acrescentar mais uma aquesiçao uma calha dye de 7*54w t5 
378w no total
4 brancas de 10000k
3 actinicas
será que chega :Whistle:  ? 
amanha ponho fotos da calha

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Parabéns Cesar, está 5 estrelas. Eu q conheci a sala com o outro aqua, ficas te a ganhar em espaço.
Um abraço
Joao Ramos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Cesar,
Está a ficar bem porreiro :Pracima:   :Pracima:  ,gostei especialmente do overflow,alem de trabalhar bem ainda oferece 25 de chamadas com os 1ºs carregamentos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,qual é a marca Optimus,Vodafone,TMN? :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá César

Confesso que todas as montagens que permitem a montagem de um quadro vivo para uma sala, me deixam invejoso. Isto para já não falar nas potencialidades de uma área reservada na parte de trás do sistema.

As condições base para sucesso estão lançadas  :yb677:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi
antes de mais obrigado a todos.
joao 
é verdade agora tenho muito mais espaço,tive de redusir de 600l para 350l mas depois de ver como ficou até que nao me importo.
tenho que combinar contigo pera ir buscar as xenias.
luis
este é da optimos,foi o que me deu melhores condiçoes de chamadas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,mas é claro que se me chatear muito passo para a vodafone ou tmn :yb624:   :yb624:  .
julio
posso te garantir que é bem melhor,entao para quem tem uma mulher como eu que gosta de ver a casa sempre a brilhar :SbSourire2:  nao há melhor,e agora sim já nao me chateia,só tenho é que fazer o ( lixo ) no meu buraquinho ( como ela lhe chama ).

depois das mortes que houve com estas transiçoes  :Icon Cry:  que foram muitas,agora estou confiante que consigo ter um aqua bem bonito :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

Esta um espanto...

Os meus parabens tens um espaço atras do aqua que muitos de nos so sonhando;

aguardo pela evoluçao do aqua....

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi pessoal
venho aqui para mais uma actualizaçao com umas fotos da nova calha ( OBRIGADO VITOR PESTANA  :yb677:  ) 
Anexo 5303

Anexo 5304

Anexo 5305

espero nao ter problemas de eluminaçao com esta calha ,acho que chega .

e agora uma foto duma lagosta que tenho e que por sinal é linda
DSC03761.JPG

----------


## Cesar Pinto

DSC03781.JPG

DSC03783.JPG

DSC03786.JPG

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como já nao atualizava as fotos a algum tempo foi tirar uma foto geral para mostrar como está a evoluir o meu sistema.
data da montagem
acho eu que foi 20/04/2007 :Admirado:  
hoje 19 dias depois está assim

DSC03844.JPG

agora só falta arranja uns frags de SPS pois morreram todos :yb620:   :yb620:   enquanto estavam no aqua anterior a aguardar a mudança para este :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   nem um sobrou nem unzinho

se alguem tiver alguns frags de lps azuis,verdes,rosa,vermelho digam pois estou mesmo a precisar.
diogo parece que houve um acidente no teu aqua e resultaram uns frags cor de rosa,nao sei qual o destino deles mas se sobrar alguma coisa avisa.
mas como é claro nada de muitos €€€€€€ que a vida está dificil

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> se alguem tiver alguns frags de lps azuis,verdes,rosa,vermelho digam pois estou mesmo a precisar.
> diogo parece que houve um acidente no teu aqua e resultaram uns frags cor de rosa,nao sei qual o destino deles mas se sobrar alguma coisa avisa.
> mas como é claro nada de muitos  que a vida está dificil


De facto a hystrix (um sps e não um lps) partiu-se! Se quiseres algum pedaço avisa.

Quanto ao layout, acho que ainda precisas de trabalhar nele - está tudo demasiado compacto! Precisas de fazer aí umas ilhas...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tens rasao erro meu SPS quanto a disposiçao da rocha eu sei que tenho de alterar mas nao tenho tido ideias fico a espera das voças para me ajudar.
é claro que quero um frag desses , diogo sempre o mesmo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   posso dizer que a maioria dos frags de sps que tive eram teus e todos lindos ,o maior desgosto que tive foi um frag de pocilopora que me ofereceste na altura dos ermitas que já estava grandito e que tambem morreu ( era lindo :yb620:   :SbRireLarme2:  )
quando poder passar por ai diz ok :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como coloquei uma foto ontem mas achei que nao estava boa venho acrescentar mais umas
diogo como nunca vi que tivesses disto e como tenho duas quando for ai levo-te este( queres)? 
DSC03886.JPG

agora as do aqua que já estao mais bonitas :yb665:  

DSC03904.JPG

DSC03906.JPG

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Cesár,

Tenta desencostar mais as rochas do lado direito e se posivel, tal como do Diogo diz, faz uma ilha. Basta afastar algumas rochas do lado direito.
Isso promete :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> diogo como nunca vi que tivesses disto e como tenho duas quando for ai levo-te este( queres)?


Isso é um LPS... eu não gosto de LPS´s!!!! :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
Agora a sério - já tive várias mas quero manter-me pelos SPS´s - uns zoanthus podem entrar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...diogo como nunca vi que tivesses disto e como tenho duas quando for ai levo-te este( queres)? 
> DSC03886.JPG


Cesar, 

Não me queres vir fazer uma visita? :yb665:  

Brincadeira!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tiago onde e quando,eu ofereco de boa vontade,mas se calhar vejo o teu aqua e nao venho de maos a abanar :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
agora a serio se quizeres posso passar ai ou se perferires podes passar aqui :SbOk:  
ok diogo por isso é que nunca vi lá nenhum.
mas quanto aos zuantos já tenho alguns de parte ,agora uma duvida posso arrancar zuantos duma pedra e por noutra?
qual a tecnica arrancar,raspar?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

depois de alguns conselhos e de refletir um pouco decidi mudar a disposiçao da rv dando mais abertura entre a rocha e desencostando por completo a rocha do vidro.
espero que esteija melhor,e se ainda houver criticas que venham para ver o que se pode melhorar.

DSC03960.JPG

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Parece-me bem melhor! :SbOk3:  
Temos que combinar para eu dar ai um "pulo" e ver o aqua ao vivo!

Atentamente,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

quando quizeres.
há traz a maquina para ver se consigo ter umas fotos como deve de ser
alias quem quezer é só dizer que tenho as portas abertas a quem quizer cá vir

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Combinado!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gosto bastante, César.

E reconheço aí algumas pedrinhas carregadas de xénias, não ? :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Outra coisa, já fizeste o teste de falha de energia ?
É que dá a sensação que tens os tubos de retorno muito "afundados", o que significa que, até desferrar, terás muita água a regressar à sump. Tens folga suficiente ?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Outra coisa, já fizeste o teste de falha de energia ?
> É que dá a sensação que tens os tubos de retorno muito "afundados", o que significa que, até desferrar, terás muita água a regressar à sump. Tens folga suficiente ?


Ao que me parece, tens o da esquerda mesmo no topo que dará para desforrar o sistema.
Mas só o Cesar te poderá confirmar isso.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

confirmo tiago
tem essa funçao e a de circular a agua a superficie
sao mesmo as tua xenias joao :SbSourire2:  mas o meu chelmon deu conta de algumas :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> sao mesmo as tua xenias joao mas o meu chelmon deu conta de algumas


Ora ai está um Chelmon que preciso!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi tiago sao xenias ,aptasias e espirografos
se precisares dele diz :Cool:  
que eu acho que vou precisar do teu anjo para ratar as algas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ao que me parece, tens o da esquerda mesmo no topo que dará para desforrar o sistema.
> Mas só o Cesar te poderá confirmar isso.


Toda a razão. Não tinha reparado

César,
Bom Chelmon, esse.

----------


## Jose Neves

Realmente para a evoluçao que esta a ter o teu aqua :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Mas tenho uma coisa a apontar, poderias pensar em esconder os tubos, verias que o teu aqua ia parecer mais natural.

Mas pelo que eu tenho visto nas fotos estas de parabens :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi jose tens rasao mas neste momento quero é primeiro eclibrar o sistema e depois vou a parte estetica,ou quem sabe os corais quando crescerem nao tapem os tubos?
joao este chelmon é um espectaclo come tudo até camarao :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Manarte

Boas Cesar!
Parabens o teu aquario ta muito giro e foi boa ideia enquadrares ai o aquario!
Queria.te perguntar onde arranjaste as caixas da optimus que usaste no aquario para fazer o overflow etc, já procurei nas lojas mas nao me arranjam porque ou vai com o cliente por razoes de garantia ou simplesmente n há.
Sabes onde posso encontrar isso? Só preciso de uma ou duas.
Obrigado! Mais uma vez parabens pelo aquario.
Cumps

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao esta caixa veio com um telemovel que comprei a muito tempo (6600)
nao sei onde possas arranjar mas penso ter lá outra do telemovel da minha mulher, se encontrar eu digo-te.
para o meu overflow apenas usei uma caixa

----------


## João Manarte

Ok Cesar obrigado!
Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais uma atualizaçao
desta vez dos meus peixes
este esta um pouco magro e com a boca esfulada pois veio de um aqua de um membro do forum, muito pequeno onde esteve durante uns meses,mas já está a recuperar 

DSC03970.JPG

e este é o artista que pápa xenias :yb624:   :yb624:  ,aptazias e artémia mais nada
para quem tem pragas de xénias este menino faz maravilhas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
já é o segundo que tenho , mas o anterior nunca ligou as xenias porque será que este liga?

DSC03974.JPG

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Cesar,
Vais ter de ser o medico desse cirugião :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,uma coisa é certa,esses bichos quando ficam totalmente adaptados ao aquario,ganham uma resistencia incrivel,tive um que teve varias doenças e recuperou sempre,costumava dizer que para o matar não bastava tirá-lo de dentro de agua,tinha ainda que lhe dár uma marteláda. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Continuação de sucesso com esse sonho Cesar. :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

César,

Toma conta aí do bichano que bem precisa.

Um abraço, :SbOk:  

JC

----------


## Cesar Pinto

olha que nao joao , o desgraçado deve ter a mania que é bom pois ainda agora chegou , ainda nao recuperou tutalmente e já desalojou o chelmon ( ficou-lhe com a toca ) e tem a mania que manda no aquario,quando for o dia da entroduçao do hepatus ( dóris como a minha mulher chama ) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   que será para breve,ai sim é que eu quero ver como vai ser  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais umas fotos mas agora da equipe de limpeza
DSC04000.JPG

DSC04001.JPG

DSC04002.JPG

DSC04008.JPG

DSC04014.JPG

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais uma atualizaçao 
duas fotos do aqua em geral,pois estou a ver se arranjo um fotografo que se ofereça para tirar uma fotos de jeito :yb665:  
sem flash
IMG_0080.jpg
com flash

IMG_0081.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

as novas peças que entraram este fim de semana :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  DSC04183.JPG


DSC04187.JPG


DSC04189.JPG


DSC04182.JPG

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Em grande!

Tá muito bom mesmo.

Temos que ver isso ao Vivo e a cores.....

Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

já sabes ,basta avizar quando vens 
tu como qualquer outro quando quizerem

----------


## João Castelo

É César,

Grandes aquisições  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Isso estásse a compor.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao
enquanto houver espaço vou adquirindo uns corais ( já e pouco )
e depois vou passar aos peixes :SbSourire2:  
ainda falta uma ou duas montiporas e mais uns 2 ou 3 lps depois lá terá que ser um hepatos uns ocelaris e mais uns cromis,depois terei que fechar a loja :yb665:   :yb665:   se bem que ainda tenho que ganhar coragem.
depois para gastar mais algum :SbRiche:   só se for em equipamento melhor.
ps:ainda estou a tua espera :Whistle:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas César

Está muito bom... é um lindo projecto, continua que vais longe.
Diz-me uma coisa, estes corais, são mudas?




> as novas peças que entraram este fim de semana  DSC04183.JPG
> 
> 
> DSC04187.JPG
> 
> 
> DSC04189.JPG
> 
> 
> DSC04182.JPG


Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sim sao todos mudas menos o da 3ª foto que é um coral inteiro

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais uma actualizaçao desta vez com mais um peixinho lindo :SbSourire2:  
este é o meu mais recente 
1.JPG

2.JPG

umas de familia

3.JPG

4.JPG

e como nao podia deixar de ser uma geral

5.JPG

está para breve a entrada do hepatus,e a entroduçao de um reactor de calcium ( em prencipio já para a semana )

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Espectacular  :tutasla:  

O teu chelmon continua a portar-se bem?

Existiu alguma razão (interacção com os outros peixes) para introduzires só agora o Hepatus, ou não?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

quanto ao chelmon , está cinco estrelas ,come bem esta gordo nada a apontar.
quanto ao hepatus nehum motivo em especial ,é um peixe que gosto e que ainda nao tenho e como apareceu a oportunidade de adequirir um nao vou deixar escapar,depois fica só a faltar os ocelaris 3 ou 4 e penso encerrar o aqua para os peixes :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   dificil mas tem que ser

----------


## Luis Rosa

Escelente aquario tens ai césar! De certeza que dá uma excelente casa aos habitantes que ai tens!  :SbOk3: 

Cumps

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá César,

Não sei se foi boa ideia introduzires o xanthurus!!! É provavel que tenhas dificuldades em introduzir novos peixes, uma vez que normalmente são muito territoriais!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi diogo
ele realmente é muito territorial mas como o flavescentes tem quaze o dobro do tamanho ,e como entroduzi ontem um hepatus maior que ele ,nao o deixam impor-se muito,agora o que me falta sao só uns ocelaris e ai nao creio que ele os chateie,o unico peixe que tinha medo que ele chatea-se era o chelmon mas nao lhe liga nenhuma, vamos lá ver como se comporta.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

será que é desta que consigo ter algum crescimento nos meus corais?
será que o reactor chega :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
pelo menos este já vem ensinado em fazer crescer rapido e bem :SbSourire2:  
pois fez crescer os corais do aquario  do diogo
este menino e tao grande que tem 70cm de altura e azar o meu nao cabe no movel tem que ficar de fora

DSC04268.JPG

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se os corais não crescerem manda-os fora!!! É que o reactor funciona... já fez crescer corais no meu e antes no do Zé Perpétua!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Prates

Oi Cesar,

Bom ver que o teu Xanthurus continua em forma. Ele já dá porrada no flavescens, ou não :Coradoeolhos: . 
Agora um pouquinho mais a sèrio parabens pelo teu aqua que està muito bom; e quando esses corais começarem a crescer vai ficar ainda melhor! Claro que o reactor de ca vai ajudar!

Um abraço

Carlos
~

----------


## Luis Rosa

Crescimentos vais ter de certeza César! Mas o que falta ai mesmo é uma foto geral!  :Smile: 


Cumps

----------


## Cesar Pinto

carlos o xanthurus já pia baixinho :yb624:   sao dois contra um flavescentes e o hepatus que é bem maior que ele,mas deves em quando ainda se quer impor,é uma questao de tempo.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como já nao actualizava o post a muito resolvi tirar umas fotos para actualizar 

IMG_0428.jpg


IMG_0429.jpg


IMG_0430.jpg


IMG_0431.jpg


IMG_0433.jpg


IMG_0434.jpg


IMG_0442.jpg


IMG_0444.jpg


IMG_0445.jpg


IMG_0447.jpg

espero que gostem.
como o vejo todos os dias parece que os corais quase nao crescem,mas o mais importante é que finalmente parece estar estabilizado e sem nenhuns problemas.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

há já um mes que nao atualizava este post, portanto aqui vai a atualizaçao.
já estou no ponto em que para entrar corais novos teêm que sair outros, portanto dentro em breve terei que retirar todos os moles do meu aqua pois nao vai haver espaço para grandes crescimentos dos duros nem para novas aquesiçoes.
ps: será que alguem conhece algum animal que coma as minhas xenias,pois sao uma praga e eu já nao tenho passiencia para andar semanalmente a tentar corta-las,mas quanto mais corto mais elas crescem :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  .
agora umas imagens do estado do bicho

IMG_2496.jpg

IMG_2497.jpg

IMG_2504.jpg

IMG_2506.jpg

IMG_2495.jpg

IMG_2540.jpg

IMG_2564.jpg

----------


## Carlos Amorim

a sala ficou um luxo :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Está realmente um sonho César!! :yb677:  

Quanto às xénias, se elas aguentassem o trajecto até à Suiça, e se fossem brancas, era eu que te ficava com uns pés. Aqui não é fácil encontrar e aí chateiam.
Eu sei. É complicado! Talvez numa próxima ida aí, se ainda tiveres, eu possa chatear-te. :yb663:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas manuel
sim sao brancas ( xenias pulsantes ) espero conseguir acabar com elas até lá mas se ainda as cá tiver podes levar-las todas.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá César,

Isso está cada vez com melhor aspecto, parabéns :SbOk3: .
Na foto geral não vi o Xanthurus, ainda por aí anda ou não...

Quanto às Xénias, se quiseres posso-te cravar uns pés... As que me deste há uns meses atrás definharam, mas eu estava disposto a tentar de novo. :Whistle:  


Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas carlos
o xanturos ainda aqui anda, quando o flavascentes deixa :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
mas está bem de saude.
quanto as xenias se as levares todas eu agradeço :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ainda me lembro de onde vieram essas xenias e a razão da saída do meu aquário..

César, 
No limite, vais ter que fazer como eu fiz contigo: tirar as rochas completas, trocando por rocha "limpa". De outro modo, resistentes como esses bichos-do-demo são... elas voltam

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas joao
sim sao essas mesmo :yb620:   :yb620:  
na altura que as fui buscar achei lindas,e que ficavam bem no aquario agora 
por amor de deus livrem-me delas :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  
antes tivesse praga de aptasias que era mais facil de resolver agora xenias nao conheço nenhum ser que as coma :Icon Cry:

----------


## Carlos Prates

> boas joao
> sim sao essas mesmo  
> na altura que as fui buscar achei lindas,e que ficavam bem no aquario agora 
> por amor de deus livrem-me delas    
> antes tivesse praga de aptasias que era mais facil de resolver agora xenias nao conheço nenhum ser que as coma


Oi César,

Como te disse eu tento ter Xénias e não consigo :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado: , elas acabam por defenhar até que desaparecem... :Admirado:  
Portanto uma forma de acabares com elas era meteres a tudo o que tenha xénias no meu aquario. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Ou acabavas com elas ou impestavas o meu... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora a sério, guarda-me então uns pésinhos sff. Depois combinamos por mp...

Obrigado,
Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Manuel Faria

César,

De realmente estás mesmo com problemas com as Xénias, eu pago os portes e tu envias as que puderes para a Suiça :yb624:   :yb624:  . Como são resistentes, devem aguentar os 2/3 dias de viagem.
Se não desse muito trabalho era uma maneira de juntar o útil ao agradável.
Eu acho as Xénias brancas bonitas e dão uma vida ao aquario que me encanta.

Manias :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ficaram a faltar as fotos dos peixes, portanto aqui estao alguns.
IMG_2584.jpg

IMG_2597.jpg

IMG_2606.jpg

IMG_2629.jpg

IMG_2642.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como já nao actualizo este post a algum tempo aqui vai.
tudo na mesma, com crescimentos rasuaveis e sem perdas nenhumas, estou neste momento em faze de contruçao de um aqua de propagaçao pequeno que vai ficar interligado ao sistema, para ir pondo as mudas que vou sendo obrigado a fazer devido aos crescimentor dos moles ( xenias; zuantos; palitoas; parazuantos gracilis; sinularias etc.) 
assim que estiver pronto ponho fotos do resultado final, mas por agora ficam mais umas fotos de como está neste momento
_MG_0088.JPG


_MG_0111.JPG


_MG_0112.JPG


_MG_0120.JPG


_MG_0133.JPG

----------


## Cesar Pinto

_MG_0090.JPG


_MG_0096.JPG

----------


## Nuno Oliveira

tens de fazer um ,so para xenias :Smile:   :Smile: 
cumps
Nuno Oliveira

----------


## Cesar Pinto

neste momento tenho andado a arrancar-las e a colucar no refugio
e cheguei ao ponto de ter mais xenias no refugio que algas

----------


## Rui da Silva

os zoantus n param de crescer :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

bem que podes ficar contente pois quando eles forem para ai já vao muitos mais do que vieram e quem sabe se eu já nao tirei uma muda de cada para mim  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
nem vais dar por isso

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Tas é a precisar de um aquario maior!! :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
acho que para fazer isso tambem teria que trocar de mulher :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
luis ainda tenho espaço para uma muda da tua histrix :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> acho que para fazer isso tambem teria que trocar de mulher          
> luis ainda tenho espaço para uma muda da tua histrix


Essa tens de vir cá buscar a alverca!!!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> neste momento tenho andado a arrancar-las e a colucar no refugio
> e cheguei ao ponto de ter mais xenias no refugio que algas


onde é que eu já vi este filme  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## João Castelo

César,

Dou-te os meus parabêns. Estás a fazer um excelente trabalho com o teu aqua.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> neste momento tenho andado a arrancar-las e a colucar no refugio
> e cheguei ao ponto de ter mais xenias no refugio que algas


Boas...

Pior pior só mesmo com hydrozoários! Cesar dá-te por contente serem xénias... Sempre podes oferecer...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas jose
disso tambem cá há mas nao me chateia tanto talvez por serem mais pequenos.

boas joao castelo
acredita que descubri a melhor maneira de tratar do aquario, e que passo a explicar para quem quizer saber:
sento-me no sofa e fico a olhar para o aquario muito tempo a pensar como seria se aquele coral crescer, se aquele ficar mais colorido etc. e nao é que com o tempo isso vai ficando assim :SbSourire:  
nao contes a ninguem :Whistle:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

boas joao monteiro
eu nem te devia falar, poque podias ter dito que estas xenias teêm um cruzamento com aptazias pois sao mais que praga e crescem a olhos visto :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  .
apesar disso até sao bonitas é pena é ser dificil de controlar

boas luis
podes ter a certesa que vou ai ver o teu aquario, já o tinha prometido e vou comprir. :Vitoria:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas jose
> disso tambem cá há mas nao me chateia tanto talvez por serem mais pequenos.


Mas olha que, se se começam a propagar é maior praga que as xénias e as aiptásias... E queimam os corais, aliás fixam-se neles e matam-nos!!!

Um abraço...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

olha nao sabia que eram assim tao béras
assim sendo retiro-os pois ainda sao poucos

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Parabéns. Está muito bonito. Quanto às Xénias, como eu te compreendo...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> olha nao sabia que eram assim tao béras
> assim sendo retiro-os pois ainda sao poucos


Mesmo...Depois é muito muito díficil, senão impossivel extreminá-los!!! 

Umabraço

----------


## Paulo Coelho

depois disto tudo quantos euros ?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

essa é a pergunta que nunca se faz para nao asustar ninguem e até porque ninguem sabe ao certo o valor que já gastou, mas só assim por alto cerca de 1000 por cada 100lt de agua 
eu tenho 400lt portanto mais ou menos ???????? é só fazer as contas :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Cesar gostei ali do Hepatus!  :Smile:  Parece que nem é o mesmo de tão grande que está! Parabens! Está muito bonito!


Cumps

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
depois de tanto tempo sem actualizar o post venho falar um pouco do seu estado atual.
tenho andado um pouco desanimado com os meus sps e lps pois tive varias perdas, as peças mais bonitas que tinha e sem razao aparente por esse motivo estou a alterar um pouco o meu sistema, nao repondo qualquer cural duro que perca apenas introduzindo zuantos, actinodiscos e recordeas que é coo quero manter o meu aquario no futuro, com muita cor e com poucas percas,as minhas ricordeas florida estao a ganhar cor e a começar a reproduzir estando a começar a espalhar pelo aquario.
uma foto para verem a cor com que estao neste momento.
IMG_6524.jpg

entertanto entroduzi novos peixes

IMG_6503.jpg

IMG_6494.jpg

este ultimo foi talvez uma maluquiçe mas pelo beleza e pelo valor que foi adequirido dessidi tentar pois o peixe é lindissimo :Coradoeolhos:  
fiz tambem a entroduçao de mais um escumador de 300l para poder suportar a carga organica do meu aquario que já começa a ser elevada 
tirando isto agora é so procura ir colocando os corais que pertendo e dexar evoluir se bem que nao é facil arranjar zuantos coloridos a venda.

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

ora viva césar! 

quero uma foto da minha "gina"! 
 :Coradoeolhos:  

abraço 
Ricardo Ferreira

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas ricardo
é verdade ficou a faltar esse peixe ( mandarin )
assim que poder coloco, mas posso te dizer que esta de perfeita saude e 
gorda .

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

isso é que é preciso césar! e que viva durante muito tempo.
essa menina tem uma história muito peculiar, pena que nem todos os indivíduos desta espécie e no geral (em loja) tenham o mesmo destino de vir para nossas casas com condições (ainda que a sua vida em cativeiro seja curta). 
Já tinha em casa um macho comigo há vários meses e sempre quis arranjar uma menina para ele, então um dia numa ida minha a uma loja achei essa menina magrissima, num estado lastimável, optei por ela na tentativa de a salvar basicamente. A sua entrada no aquário foi difícil, devido ao macho não a ter aceite de imediato. Pralém disso e nessa "luta", já sem forças, foi sugada por uma bomba, ela estava exausta de fugir ao macho, digamos que ele a atacava mesmo. Retirei-a e coloquei num aquário mais pequeno que eu tinha (espécie de  refúgio individual pois não estava conectado ao aquário principal) com macro algas e cocepodes que entretanto se tinham desenvolvido. Ficou lá uma noite a recuperar. Nessa mesma noite não dormi quase nada a pensar se sobreviveria ao dia seguinte mas resistiu para minha felicidade. Voltei a introduzi-la no aquário principal com o macho após a sua estadia onde recuperou até começar a debicar outra vez para sua alimentação. A partir daí, e na minha segunda tentativa foi aceite pelo macho e engordou até ao dia em que ficaste com ela césar e me desfiz do meu aquário. Tenho muita estima a esse peixe do qual baptizei "gina" o macho era o "george". 
Fica o meu registo extenso de uma história feliz. 

abraço 
Ricardo Ferreira

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas pessoal
mais umas fotos do estado dos corais que depois das percas que tive introduzi um reactor de calcium aqua-medic 1000 e as coisas começaram a melhorar, e espero que comecem finalmente a crescer  :Coradoeolhos:  

IMG_6789.jpg


IMG_6790.jpg


IMG_6791.jpg


IMG_6792.jpg


IMG_6793.jpg


IMG_6796.jpg


IMG_6798.jpg


IMG_6799.jpg


IMG_6804.jpg

----------


## Rui da Silva

:Palmas:  acho que o bichinho dos duros voltou :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rui
ele sempre cá andou :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  , só que por vezes as desilusoes sao táis que temos que fazer opçoes contrarias, mas se tudo se aguentar e crescer com o reactor de calcium vou manter-los e continuar com a minha ideia de por o maximo de zuantos e ricordeas possiveis.
mas mesmo assim acho que ainda me falta uma ou duas acroporas grandinhas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
está para breve a entroduçao de mais uma e depois a ver vamos como fica, senao lá terá de ser, mais outra :yb665:   :yb665:  .

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Aos Duros, eu digo dá-lhe gás...  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  

E já sabes um frag de Montipora Cap verde, está prometida... E já falta pouco... 

Boa sorte e um abraço!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

pouco para que?
para a muda ou para carregar com esse bichinho :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
já sabes quanto mais rapido melhor, :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> pouco para que?
> para a muda ou para carregar com esse bichinho      
> já sabes quanto mais rapido melhor,


Para os dois...  :Wink:  

Se quiseres também podes passar antes... Não tenho é cá nada para veres, até o aquário já desmontei, está tudo dentro de uma tina plástica!!

Um abraço.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu espero, acredita tenho mais pressa em ver esse novo menino do que ir buscar esse montipora :SbOk:  
já agora e só para me precaver a nivel lombar :yb624:   :yb624:   ,qual é o tamanho dele e com que vidro é feito ?
é que isso vai para um 4ª andar e nao deve caber no elevador :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> eu espero, acredita tenho mais pressa em ver esse novo menino do que ir buscar esse montipora 
> já agora e só para me precaver a nivel lombar  ,qual é o tamanho dele e com que vidro é feito ?
> é que isso vai para um 4ª andar e nao deve caber no elevador


Queres primeiro as boas ou más notícias??  :yb624:  

Bem primeiro as boas... Não é um 4º Andar é um 3º... E deve estar para breve, pois esta semana já tenho os passa-muro para levar à vidromoldura que me fará os furos!

Agora as más, não tem elevador, mas desconfio que não caberia num!

Tem 180x65x55 em vidro de 12 mm, estimo que tenha de peso 130 kg mais coisa menos coisa..  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: 

A ver vamos... 

Um abraço!!!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
130kg?????
máu,máu, acho que nem com essa montipora consegues pagar o serviço :yb624:  .
bem venha lá esse bicho que nós tratamos-lhe da saude.
há e acho melhor pedires a tua maria para sair nesse dia pois já sabes como é, cuidados com a limpesa é coisa que nao vai haver e se for como a minha vai andar de rolo da massa atraz de quem sujar :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> 130kg?????
> máu,máu, acho que nem com essa montipora consegues pagar o serviço .
> bem venha lá esse bicho que nós tratamos-lhe da saude.
> há e acho melhor pedires a tua maria para sair nesse dia pois já sabes como é, cuidados com a limpesa é coisa que nao vai haver e se for como a minha vai andar de rolo da massa atraz de quem sujar


A questão do novo "bicho"m já foi amplamente debatida lá em casa... Por tanto, acho que não será necessário (foi troca, por troca  :yb665:  )...

Vamos ver como se processa a mudança!!!

Um abraço!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Cesar.

O aquario esta a ficar bem composto sim sr. :SbOk:  

Esse lindo anjo que é a maravilha do teu aquario não é um Pomacanthus semicirculatus a mudar a sua cor de jovem para adulto.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Por acaso com essas medidas até cabia num elevador por mais pequeno que fossem... mas como não tem e fazer exercicio faz bem á saúde, desejo-vos uma boa escalada  :SbOk:  e também o que são essas medidas sem água dentro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  leva-se bem.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Por acaso com essas medidas até cabia num elevador por mais pequeno que fossem... mas como não tem e fazer exercicio faz bem á saúde, desejo-vos uma boa escalada  e também o que são essas medidas sem água dentro      leva-se bem.
> 
> Um abraço


 :Olá:  :Olá:  Pois... Realmente cabia, agora que pensamos nisso a fundo! Mas como já disse... Não há!!  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   Mas não há-de haver grandes problemas, com a ajuda do pessoal...  :SbOk2:  


Vamos agora, deixar o tópico do Cesar "crescer"... Já que os corais com o novo reactor, estou certo de que crescerão!!!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Um grande abraço a todos!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rogerio
realmente é um peixe lindo, quando o meti no aquario tinha medo que ele fosse aos corais mas a verdade é que etá hoje ainda nao o vi atacar nada
, é um peixe muito lindo mas só tem um problema, raramente se mostra anda sempre escondido.
bem espero que perca a vergonha e que mantenha os abitos alimentares.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Cesar.

Mas o peixe não é um Pomacanthus semicirculatus?

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rogerio
quando o comprei foi-me informado que éra um Pomacanthus sixtriatos devido as seis riscas que ele tem.
será?
ainda nao pesquisei se será, tenho de ver

----------


## Rui da Silva

> boas rogerio
> quando o comprei foi-me informado que éra um Pomacanthus sixtriatos devido as seis riscas que ele tem.
> será?
> ainda nao pesquisei se será, tenho de ver


boas, ja agora como é que esse malandro tá a reagir ao criptocarium???
ja ta melhor?? :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rui
nao é só ele sao todos os peixes grandes ( scopas,hepatos,flavescentes )
estao a recuperar depois de uma semana complicada para tudos eles, com dozes de comida reforçada começaram a recoperar, espero que passe completamente sem baixas :yb663:  
da doença já pouco se nota, portanto deduso que esteja a passar

----------


## Rui da Silva

mas chegaste a usar o aditivo que te disse?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao, nao achei neçessario pois reparei que estavam a melhorar,
mas se os sintomas precistirem vou tentar

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  César

Coloca lá isso em velocidade de cruzeiro que é para mereceres a visitas dos criticos cá do deserto (EX-DESERTO) nada de fazeres uma poça desmoralizadora só para não mostrares a ninguém. Boa sorte.

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb624:   :yb624:  
joaquim
visitas só ao vivo e para quem quizer.
e por falar nisso, já mostravas a tua poçinha :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  César

O meu pequeno e humilde charco está sempre disponivel para visitas a todos aqueles que como eu gostem de ter um aquário de acordo com o tempo que lhe podem disponibilizar e os conhecimentos que tem e vão adquirindo junto dos amigos de forma a disfrutarem de alguns momentos de prazer que de outra forma seriam dificeis de ter em casa. Aos poucos este pequeno "plasma" de quase 3,20x0,80 vai ficando com a imagem cada vez mais definida e armoniosa. Um dia há-de lá chegar.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas rogerio
> quando o comprei foi-me informado que éra um Pomacanthus sixtriatos devido as seis riscas que ele tem.
> será?
> ainda nao pesquisei se será, tenho de ver


 :Olá: Viva Cesar
Este teu magnifico peixe



é um 

 (em tempos e durante muito tempo designado também por Euxiphipops sextriatus)







http://www.saltvattensakvariet.com/bilder.htm

Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) sextriatus.

Um peixe sem dúvida majestoso, bonito, algo timido e que cresce...até aos 46/50 cm...na natureza :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro.

Esse Pomacanthus sextriatus enquanto jovenil passa bem por um Pomacanthus semicirculatus são muito parecidos.

Cesar já tens uma boa razão para trocar de aquario ,50cm merece mesmo um aquario de 1000L.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nem pensar
pois a troca de casa está para breve.
assim sendo terei de me desfazer dele, se tu o quizeres diz pois posso-te propor uma troca

----------


## Ingo Barao

ia cesar
ja te estou a ver com novo aqua... :SbSourire2:  
tambem tenho de arranajr uma desculpa para mudar de aquario... quer dizer, casa, claro. :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

uma actualizaçao
IMG_7000.jpg

IMG_7002.jpg

IMG_7003.jpg

IMG_7006.jpg
meti isto na maxijet 1200 para experimentar e fiquei parvo com a força da agua a saida, apostaria que fica equivalente a uma bomba de 5000 / 6000lt

IMG_7009.jpg

----------


## Rui da Silva

:Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Cesar.
Onde arranjaste o acessório que envolve e centra o èlice?
Um abraço.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Então Cesar,é bom ou não é?Ter uma bomba de circulação dessas  :SbSourire:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas jorge
foi o antonio que me arranjou, comprou-o num site estrangeiro.
procura por ( shure flow ) penso que será assim que se escreve.

boas antonio
aquilo consegue mandar agua fora do aquario na outra ponta a 1.5m de distancia, quaze que nao precisava de mais bombas no aquario.
os peixes quase que nao conseguem apanhar a comida :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   tal e a velocidade a que ela anda.
uma bomba a fazer esta litragem a consumir apenas 13w e pelo valor que fica um conjunto ( bomba mais acessorio ) vale muito a pena.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Jorge. O site do fabricante é www.aquariumcleaner.com Espero que ajude

----------


## Jorge Neves

O meu muito obrigado ao Cesar Pinto e ao António Mota pelo esclarecimento.
Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Se quiserem penso que a underwater tambem tem a partir de hoje

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
como arranjei uma lente macro dessidi fazer uma experiençias e o resultado foi este:
IMG_7222.jpg

IMG_7230.jpg

IMG_7233.jpg

IMG_7237.jpg

IMG_7244.jpg

IMG_7245.jpg

IMG_7246.jpg

IMG_7247.jpg

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Não sei se já foi explicado, mas... o que se passa com o olho desse _Zebrassoma_ Cesar?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

uma breve historia
este bixo foi resgatado de um aquario de 50 litros
e estava a passar fome, ficou assim por andar a procura de comida no meio das rochas, e como as poucas algas que havia no aquario estavam inasseçiveis a ele, ele tentou tanta vez entrar no buracos que fez isto, e ainda havia um anjo no mesmo aquario que acabou por morrer.
tive de ( roubar o peixe desse aquario ) foi dificil convencer o dono mas consegui :SbSourire2:  
se pesquisarem por um nano ao qual chamaram de ( penico ) vao ver de onde ele veio

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  Humm... um dia ainda vou ter uma máquina assim e... apreder a tirar fotos quando for grande  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

BOAS
é com muita pena minha que vejo chegar ao final este meu sonho, pois como estou em mudanças vou terde o desmontar todo e voltar a montar-lo na nova casa.
agora que ele estava a ficar bonito :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:  
mas espero aproveitar para fazer algumas alteraçoes com a nova estrutura a fim de melhorar o meu sistema.
só espero que tenha tanta ajuda no algarve como tive em lisboa desde que me iniciei nos salgados e claro tambem ajudarei que nessecitar.
portanto esta será a minha ultima atualizaçao deste meu sonho e que voltará a continuar já no algarve :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .
agora as fotos:
1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

6.jpg

7.jpg

8.jpg

9.jpg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

e continua
10.jpg

11.jpg

12.jpg

ficam estas fotos para mais tarde recordar e para me insentivar a fazer ainda melhor que isto :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> e continua
> 10.jpg
> 
> 11.jpg
> 
> 12.jpg
> 
> ficam estas fotos para mais tarde recordar e para me insentivar a fazer ainda melhor que isto  
> .



Boas, curti bué a última foto!

Panorâmica...  :SbOk:  


Muito bem temos fotografo pro

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
foi só colucar um adaptador de grande angular na objectiva e consegue-se fazer estas fotos.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Grande cesar
aproveita a mudanca e arranja um aqua maior :HaEbouriffe:  
esse teu escumador ja serve :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  
e ja sabes, do que precisares, conta comigo.
abraco
andas atreinar com a maquina :SbRequin2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, César

Se precisares de ajuda no Algarve, não tenhas problemas basta organizar-mos uma recolha lá e tu tratares de teres umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  fresquinhas para o pessoal do deserto, tudo se resolve... e fica prometido que também levamos o Ingo, caso contrário ele perde-se  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas Cesar

estou com o Ingo

uma paixão pelos salgados como a tua merece um aquario maior!!!!!

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Joaquim
nao só as :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   como tambem a comida, pois eu sou lisboeta e nao escondo a comida na gaveta  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 Ingo e Luis
se voçes arranjarem um aquario maior que este e quizerem trocar pelo meu eu aceito e até ofereço a estrutura dele é só dizerem :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

ingo aproveita esta oferta pois or este andar nunca mais tens isso a funcionar e aposto que ainda nao tens a estrutura do teu pronta :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   se quizeres a oferta diz (  VAI COM O MEU MOVEL )  e pronto a pores a trabalhar

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> boas Joaquim
> nao só as    como tambem a comida, pois eu sou lisboeta e nao escondo a comida na gaveta      
>  Ingo e Luis
> se voçes arranjarem um aquario maior que este e quizerem trocar pelo meu eu aceito e até ofereço a estrutura dele é só dizerem  
> 
> ingo aproveita esta oferta pois or este andar nunca mais tens isso a funcionar e aposto que ainda nao tens a estrutura do teu pronta    se quizeres a oferta diz (  VAI COM O MEU MOVEL )  e pronto a pores a trabalhar


 :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  venenoso  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

O algarve espera por ti!

Ja temos uma serie de bombas para ir...  So falta jerricans! 

Eu tou a pensar encher o meu no fim de semanas, vás estar por cá?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ainda nao vou estar ai :yb620:   :yb620:  
ainda bem que voçes estao a minha espera pois vou precisar da voça ajuda :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

se meter jecas so me perco na volta :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Podes sempre cá ficar uns dias... isto é bom! 

e um gajo do teu tamanho deve ter força para andar a acartar com as coisas todas!

----------


## Ingo Barao

:yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  
para acatar o cesar é que bom :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  
é cheio da forca :HaEbouriffe:  e resistente :yb624: 
mas ate era bem pensado
uma recolha no sul.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,
Vi que vinhas po Algarve, para sitio do Algarve?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
vou para Lagos ( praia; mar; agua; sol ) :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Pois ja fica a uns 50klm da minha casa sou de Loulé, alguma coisa que possa ajudar é so dizer  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
agradeço a disponibilidade :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
mas o que sao 50klm  :yb665:  
perfiro fazer os 50klm no algarve que fazer 10klm em Lisboa :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> agradeço a disponibilidade  
> mas o que sao 50klm  
> perfiro fazer os 50klm no algarve que fazer 10klm em Lisboa


Sim concordo contigo desde que se inventaram os carros, 50klm nao é nada e sim tambem prefiro fazer 50klm ca do que 10klm em lisboa, ja pa nao falar que faço desses 50klm, 45klm em autoestrada e nao pago nada!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Sim concordo contigo desde que se inventaram os carros, 50klm nao é nada e sim tambem prefiro fazer 50klm ca do que 10klm em lisboa, ja pa nao falar que faço desses 50klm, 45klm em autoestrada e nao pago nada!!!    
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


 :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  Mas vais começar a pagar... á vais... vais  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  é que o Sócrates não é Algravio e as férias dele é mais... Quénia  :SbOk5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Mas vais começar a pagar... á vais... vais     é que o Sócrates não é Algravio e as férias dele é mais... Quénia


Sim ja se fala nisso a tempos mas para ja inda nao, e espero que leve inda uns tempos pra isso!! :yb663:  senao vai nacional  :Coradoeolhos:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------

